# continuous for 行く



## AmaryllisBunny

Is there any way to say "I am going to China?"
Because from what I've seen, there are a few verbs that don't translate over the same.

For example:
私は起きています！("I am being awake -> I am awake")
父母は東京に住んでいます。(Mom and dad are living in Tokyo -> Mom and dad live in Tokyo)

These, I can understand how they function, *but* I don't understand the next words:
私韓国に行っています。("I have gone to/am in Korean" but not "I am going to Korea.")
Obamaの家に来ています。 ("Somebody has come over to visit Obama" but not "Somebody is coming over")

Why is the "strike-through" text considered wrong?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"I am going to China." (I have a plan to go to China in the near future.)
私は中国に行きます。私は中国に行く予定です。私は中国に行くことになっています。

If the sentence means "I'm on my way to go to China," the correct translations are:
私は中国に向かっています。私は中国に向かっている途中です。

私韓国に行っています。 is grammatically wrong.
It should be 私は韓国に行っています。or at least, 私、韓国に行っています。
It means that "I'm on my way to Korea."
And the more natural expression to say that is:
私は韓国に向かっています。

If you want to mean "I have a plan to go to Korea in the near future,"
you would say:
私は韓国に行きます。私は韓国に行く予定です。私は韓国に行くことになっています。

Obamaの家に来ています。usually means "I am in Obama's house now." "I came to/visited Obama's house and now I'm still there. =I've come to Obama's house."

"I'm on my way to Obama's house."
Obamaの家に向かっています。
Obamaの家に来ている途中です。
(Obamaの家に来ています might be also possible to mean that in some situations.)

By the way, do you mean the "White House"? haha


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

My textbook states that 私は韓国に行っています means "I have gone to/am in Korean" and not " I am going to Korea." The book states that it talks about a completed action resulting in you 1) being in Korea or 2)having gone to Korea.

Can you exaplin this?

When I say, "I am going to..."  I am referring less to I plan to, but rather, I am on my way. I am currently going there...

Sorry about the particle, I just forgot to add 「は」that was a typographical error.

Regarding your explanation:  "Obamaの家に来ています。usually means "I am in Obama's house now." "I came to/visited Obama's house and now I'm still there. =I've come to Obama's house."

That is what the book states for 「来る」＆「行く」。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Okay, I think I can explain what was the problem with 私は韓国に行っています.
Your textbook is not perfect.
Your textbook is rather superficial because it doesn't take the context into consideration.


*私は韓国に来ています。*
*or*
*彼（彼女,彼ら**）は韓国に行っています。*
*are the correct versions to refer to the meaning with the present perfect tense.*

私は韓国に行っています might be possible, if it is a memo to your co-workers, leaving on your desk.
"I'm not here now, because I've been to Korea now."

Otherwise, I have to think of a fiction or supernatural power or something:
"I've gone to Korea, so I am not here now. Are you asking who I am? Okay, I'll introduce myself to you. I'm the astral projection or the spirit of myself." lol

私は韓国に行っていて今ここにいません。
is very weird, because the subject is first-person and he or she doesn't exist the place where they are talking, yet, they are talking.

Do you see the point?


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Thank you again!

One last question I think... Can I say, 「私は中国に行っている途中です。」＆「私は友達のうちに来る予定です。」？

In this particular context, do 「来る」＆「行く」imply anything different?

Thank you so very much...


----------



## 810senior

AmaryllisBunny said:


> One last question I think... Can I say, 「私は中国に行っている途中です。」＆「私は友達のうちに来る予定です。」？



The former is okay, the latter should be corrected as 私は友達のうちに*行く*予定です。 (go and come sometimes make a different intention between Japanese and English...)


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Thank you 810senior.

I just saw, 「家に帰る途中です。」Is this right? Or does it need to be in the continuous: 「家に帰っている途中です」？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

They are both correct and natural.
You can choose whichever you like.


----------



## Ocham

「私は韓国に行っています」 can mean "I have gone/been to Korea." but more context is needed. It should be used in the context like this:

Adam: Who the hell has been to Korea, uh? Nobody! Nobody has! How about you, Charlie?
Charlie: No ... I haven't.
Adam: Ben?
Ben: No.
Charlotte: I have! 私は韓国に行っています。

Other examples:
私はこの眼で現場を目撃しています：I have witnessed the scene with my own naked eyes.
私は実際、彼と話をしています：I have actually talked with him.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Why does it refer to a past event rather than a current event? Could you please explain that?

Thank you!


----------



## karlalou

私は韓国に行っています＝私は韓国に行ってあります

私は宿題をしています＝してあります＝済ませてあります
私は宿題をしています can also mean that I am doing my homework write now.
But it's strange to say 私は韓国に行っています to mean I'm on my way to Korea right now.

wow.. confusing huh? lol

（Also to mean 'I am going to go to Korea next week' we say 私は来週、韓国に*行ってきます*）


----------



## Shiratori99

karlalou said:


> 私は韓国に行ってあります



How can you use ある here? I've never seen that before.


----------



## frequency

Strangely, we don't say 韓国に行っています or 韓国に行ってあります。
If you're heading for, 韓国へ向かっています。 This implies that you're moving to, going there _now_.
韓国へ行きます。 is, strangely too, _l will go to Korea_.　This Japanese sentence doesn't suggest the action that you're doing now, but future action.

Differences in tense is a quite big problem. We need many threads and posts.

Aw sorry for the terrible error>< I was wondering how I should have said. 
How to use tense is different between Japanese and English.


----------



## karlalou

> 私は韓国に行っています＝私は韓国に行ってあります





Shiratori99 said:


> How can you use ある here? I've never seen that before.



Both sentence mean past experience or completion just as 私は宿題を（は）しています＝してあります＝済ませてあります.

[addition] You can also say 私は韓国に*は*行って[い・あり]ます.



> 私は韓国に行っています＝私は韓国に行ってあります＝私は韓国に*行ったことがあります*


----------



## Shiratori99

karlalou said:


> Both sentence mean past experience or completion just as 私は宿題を（は）しています＝してあります＝済ませてあります.
> 
> [addition] You can also say 私は韓国に*は*行って[い・あり]ます.



Hum, so 行ってあります　is short for 行ったことがあります ?


----------



## karlalou

Shiratori99 said:


> Hum, so 行ってあります　is short for 行ったことがあります ?


mm.. It's not exactly 'short for' but about the same.
行ってあります is more similar to 済ませてあります or やってあります than telling an experience.
So it's completion.

OK, I stand corrected. 行っています means 行ってあります *OR *行ったことがあります.

And most definitely 私は韓国に行っています doesn't mean "I am on my way to Korea now", and to say so it should be 私は韓国に向っていますor 行く途中です or 行くところです.


----------



## 810senior

I think it'd be more understandable as well as it actually indicates the experience of the past.
韓国に行っています(I'm going to Korea)＝韓国に行くことを続けています(I keep going to Korea)＝韓国に行ったことがあります。(I've been to Korea)




Shiratori99 said:


> Hum, so 行ってあります　is short for 行ったことがあります ?


行ってあります sounds unnatural to me. 行ったことがあります is pretty fine.


----------



## mikoinrp

「私は韓国に行っています。」を経験の表現とするのは疑問があります。
I have gone to Korea. の意味でいうなら「私は韓国に行ってます」と言うべきで、それも「行ったことがありますの省略表現です。

「行ってます」　は「行く」＋「ます」（助動詞）ですが、「行っています」は「行く」＋「いる」（補助動詞）＋「ます」なので、両者は似ているけれども全く違う表現であると私は思います。

「私は韓国に行っています。」が使えるもっとも正しいコンテクストは、将来のある時点での在・不在を問われた時の答えとして言う場合でしょう。
たとえば、来週火曜日に予定されているミーティングに出席できるかどうかを問われた時に、
「出席できません」という部分を省略して理由だけを述べる、という感じでこの言葉が使われるし、そのような場合以外にはこの言葉を使う場面が思いつきません。つまり英語でいうと
I will have gone to Korea at the time.
そういう意味でのみこの言葉は正しく使われうるだろう、と私は思います。


----------



## mikoinrp

今一度考え直すと
「行ってます」は「行っています」の省略的口語表現として同じ意味ではないかと思えてきました。
従って、経験を現す言葉として「行ってます」と言ってもおかしくはないのかもしれません。

しかしいずれにしても「行ってます」は非標準的な言い方で、厳密な分析では
「行く」＋「て」（助詞）＋「ます」即ち「行きてます」の転訛でしょう。そしてこのように原型を示せば、その正しい姿は「行きています」であることが分かります。それを口語表現に直すと「行っています」になるのだと思います。

どなたかもっと日本語の文法に詳しい人が補足ないし訂正してくれることを願います。


----------



## karlalou

This dictionary says いる means completion and also experience: definition #4 and 5.
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/je2/4536/m1u/いる/

Also about ある, #6, it says 「…してある」の形で，行為の完了
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/je2/1999/m1u/ある/


----------



## mikoinrp

I explained the meaning of いる　as the current status (explained in 3 of the dictionary) which is observed from the future (the status at the future time). It also includes the meaning of completion because the sentence means "I will have gone to Korea at the time and that is why I will be there at the time."


----------



## karlalou

To AmaryllisBunny,


> 私韓国に行っています。("I have gone to/am in Korean" but not "I am going to Korea.")



I just saw someone has already fixed the 'am' to 'been', but that is right and 私は韓国に行っています doesn't mean "I am in Korea". To say "I am in Korea" it should be 私は韓国に来ています。



> Obamaの家に来ています。 ("Somebody has come over to visit Obama" but not "Somebody is coming over")


I agree that this statement is correct.

I see that these いる is _not progressive_ tense but rather expressing the _condition_.
And 来る and 行く mean in the speaker's point of view and not in the listener's point of view like the case of English 'come' and 'go'.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

What would happen if we used the past continuous　「っていました」？Would that change the meaning with　「行く」？


----------



## karlalou

AmaryllisBunny said:


> What would happen if we used the past continuous　「っていました」？Would that change the meaning with　「行く」？


行っていました means (you've already come back but) had been to (somewhere) for some duration of time.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Wouldn't that be the same as the second meaning of　「行っています」？”I have gone to…”


----------



## 810senior

自分なりに「行っています」の使い方をまとめてみたつもりなのですが、もし間違いがあれば訂正してください。

@AmaryllisBunny 
田中さんはよく旅行に*行っています。* Mr. Tanaka often goes on a journey. (=Mr. Tanaka likes to go on a journey)
昨年はよく旅行に*行っていました。* We used to often go on a journey. (=Speakers used to often go on a journey but we don't know if they often do even now)

田中さんは今韓国に*行っています。* Mr. Tanaka stays now in Korea. (=Mr. Tanaka isn't in Japan but in Korea)
昨年はよく韓国に*行っていました。 *We used to often be to Korea. (=Speakers used to often be to Korea but we don't know if they often do even now)


----------



## Shiratori99

810senior said:


> 田中さんはよく旅行に*行っています。* Mr. Tanaka often goes on a journey. (=Mr. Tanaka likes to go on a journey)
> 昨年はよく旅行に*行っていました。* We used to often go on a journey. (=Speakers used to often go on a journey but we don't know if they often do even now)



What's the difference between using 行っています/行っていました　and 行きます/行きました here?


----------



## karlalou

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Wouldn't that be the same as the second meaning of　「行っています」？”I have gone to…”


Surprisingly, 行っています when it's used to mean past experience doesn't contain the duration of time and simply states the fact you've been there.

A natural way of it's usage I can come up with now is 私は韓国*には*行っています and this is replaceable with 行きました. So 私は韓国*には*行っています＝私は韓国には行きました.

Well, so yes, I think you are right, it is translated into "I have gone to…". [edit to add] However, unlike English present perfect tense, 私は韓国*には*行っています and 私は韓国には行きました have no concern with duration of time. It's 韓国に行っていました that contains the sense of duration.

I think 私は韓国*は*行っています or 私は韓国*に*行っています are also possible with contexts. It's just a little hard to get the meaning without context.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Could you provide context for those meanings? Also, When you say, "私は韓国*は*行っています" doesn't that mean "I went through Korea? Why "*は*" and not "*に*" or "へ”？


----------



## 810senior

Shiratori99 said:


> What's the difference between using 行っています/行っていました　and 行きます/行きました here?



Present tense
彼は韓国に行っています(だから日本にはいません)：He *stays *in Korea(so he's not in Japan).
*He flew to Korea and that's where he is now.

(来月)彼は韓国にいきます：He will *head off to *Korea(next month).
*He planned to go to Korea but he doesn't stay in Korea yet.

Past tense
彼は韓国に(よく)行っていました：He *used to* (often) *go to* Korea.
*He likes to go to Korea before but we don't know he still likes to do even now.

彼は韓国に行きました：He *went to* Korea.
*He literally went to Korea and there's no other intention at least from this very sentence.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

So these meanings are particular to 「行く」＆「来る」right?
Because...
お寿司を食べます。I eat sushi.　（明日お寿司を食べます：Tomorrow I will eat sushi.)
お寿司を食べています。I am eating sushi.　（今すしを食べています：I am eating sushi right now.）
お寿司を食べました。I ate sushi.（昨日お寿司を食べました：Yesterday, I ate sushi.）
お寿司を食べていました。I was eating sushi.（昨日お寿司を食べていました：Yesterday, I was eating sushi.）

If you change the particle to　「へ」　in your sentence, would it then mean something else?
日本へ行っています。　vs　日本に行っています。
Or are they idtentical in meaning?


----------



## 810senior

AmaryllisBunny said:


> お寿司を食べます。I eat sushi.　（明日お寿司を食べます：Tomorrow I will eat sushi.)
> お寿司を食べています。I am eating sushi.　（今すしを食べています：I am eating sushi right now.）
> お寿司を食べました。I ate sushi.（昨日お寿司を食べました：Yesterday, I ate sushi.）
> お寿司を食べていました。I was eating sushi.（昨日お寿司を食べていました：Yesterday, I was eating sushi.）



Your thinking is correct.



AmaryllisBunny said:


> If you change the particle to　「へ」　in your sentence, would it then mean something else?
> 日本へ行っています。　vs　日本に行っています。
> Or are they idtentical in meaning?



へ and に don't make difference between the meaning, they're interchangeable.


----------



## Shiratori99

810senior said:


> Present tense
> 彼は韓国に行っています(だから日本にはいません)：He *stays *in Korea(so he's not in Japan).
> *He flew to Korea and that's where he is now.
> 
> (来月)彼は韓国にいきます：He will *head off to *Korea(next month).
> *He planned to go to Korea but he doesn't stay in Korea yet.
> 
> Past tense
> 彼は韓国に(よく)行っていました：He *used to* (often) *go to* Korea.
> *He likes to go to Korea before but we don't know he still likes to do even now.
> 
> 彼は韓国に行きました：He *went to* Korea.
> *He literally went to Korea and there's no other intention at least from this very sentence.



Thank you!


----------



## karlalou

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Could you provide context for those meanings? Also, When you say, "私は韓国*は*行っています" doesn't that mean "I went through Korea? Why "*は*" and not "*に*" or "へ”？



Yes, "に" and "へ" are interchangeable and they are equivalent to English "to" or "toward".
When it replaced with "は" or "には" it sounds like emphasizing, implying 'not others but'.
mm.. I think "は" and "には" are replaceable. Maybe "には" emphasizes slightly stronger, maybe it's just clearer.

Let me see..

部長「山本君、先週はずっと留守だったね」
山本「はい、台湾に行っていました」
部長「そうか。中国には行ったかね」
山本「いえ、中国はまだです。韓国は行っています」
部長「木村君も海外出張の経験はあったかな」
木村「私はインドネシアに行っています」



> So these meanings are particular to 「行く」＆「来る」right?


mm.. I'm not sure but I guess just 行く and 来る are special.
I think it's ok to say すみません、もう少し待ってください。今、荷物は来ています[行っています] (= the package is on it's way now) から。I think in this context it's even just sounds natural.. maybe the point is '今'.

Yeah, with '今', you can say 今、行っています or 今、来ています just fine. but they are rather colloquial.


----------



## mikoinrp

I want to add explanation to the examples shown by karlalou.

部長「山本君、先週はずっと留守だったね」
山本「はい、台湾に行っていました」
部長「そうか。中国には行ったかね」
山本「いえ、中国はまだです。韓国は行っています」
部長「木村君も海外出張の経験はあったかな」
木村「私はインドネシアに行っています」

The fourth line above is shorthand for colloquial expression.
It is originally
山本「いえ、中国にはまだです。韓国には行っています」


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

mikoinrp said:


> I want to add explanation to the examples shown by karlalou.
> 
> 部長「山本君、先週はずっと留守だったね」
> 山本「はい、台湾に行っていました」
> 部長「そうか。中国には行ったかね」
> 山本「いえ、中国はまだです。韓国は行っています」
> 部長「木村君も海外出張の経験はあったかな」
> 木村「私はインドネシアに行っています」
> 
> The fourth line above is shorthand for colloquial expression.
> It is originally
> 山本「いえ、中国にはまだです。韓国には行っています」



I think the last sentence is weird.
I think the correct version would be:
山本「いえ、中国*は*まだです。韓国*には*行っています（が）。」
or
山本「いえ、中国*にはまだ行っていません*。韓国には行っています（が）。」

I know mikoinrp's point, yet, 中国にはまだです is just grammatically wrong and unnatural.


----------



## mikoinrp

山本「いえ、中国にはまだです。」
also includes omission as below, however, it is not wrong grammar.
いえ、中国にはまだ（行ってない）です。


----------



## 810senior

I guess the main problem of this would result from the difference in the grammatical aspect between Japanese and English, as far as I know, English continuous form only refers to the fact that the action is in progress and not anything else, in contrast, continuous form(using -te-ir-u) in Japanese means both the consecutive result(犬が死んでいる c.f. the dog is dead) and continuing action(母が料理を作っている c.f. the mom is making dish). Maybe that's why there is the confusion between them.

For example, 行っています refers to the present result from going to somewhere: 彼は週に一度図書館に行っています(he goes to library once a week)
[I'm not acquainted that much with grammatical things, that's just my opinion.]


----------



## mikoinrp

山本「いえ、中国*は*まだです。韓国*には*行っています（が）。」

上記表現は日本語としてまったく自然なもので間違ってはいません。
しかし、それは文法を意識しないで日本語を書いたりしゃべったりする日本人だから許される（本来言葉は文法から出てくるものではなく、文法はすでにある言葉遣いを論理的に説明するためのものです）ことで、外人は私たちが（あるいは私が）英語を書いたりしゃべったりするときにそうするように、文法から日本語を組み立てているのです。

そういうことを考えると上記の日本語は外国人に教えるものとしては不適当です。「中国*は*まだです」という文章に省略された動詞は「行く」であり、中国は目的地としての国名です。このような場合外国人に対しては「中国に」という形、つまり「行く」＋「に」として教える方が原則的な文法にかなっていて外国人にはわかりやすいでしょう。即ち中国という行先としての国名に助詞の「に」さらに特定して強調する助詞「は」がついて「中国には」となる、と教える方が分かってもらいやすいのです。

「中国はまだです」という日本語は、外国人に教える場合には「中国は」「まだ行ったことのない国です」の省略形なのだと説明するのが分かりやすい説明だと言うべきでしょう。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「中国はまだです」という日本語は、「中国は、まだいったことのない国です」の省略形なのだ、と説明するとわかりやすい、という点に同意します。

それとは別に、「中国にはまだ行ってないです。」あるいは「中国にはまだ行っったことがありません。」を省略する場合について私には意見の相違があると思います。
この文章を省略する場合に、文章の後半だけ省略して、前半は省略せずに、「中国には　まだです。」という省略の仕方はいわば片手落ちであり、省略するのなら、前半も後半も等しいレベルに省略して、「中国は　まだです。」と言うのが現実の日本語に即しており、より自然に聞こえるのではないかと愚考いたす次第です。

「中国には」まではキチンと言って、その後「まだです」と言うのも、口語では十分あり得ることですし、そういうふうなニュアンスのイントネーションでしゃべれば十分伝わると思いますが、「中国にはまだです」という日本語をノンネイティブスピーカーがLang-8に書いていたとしたら、すくに添削が入るような気がしてなりません。　
（mikoinrpさんのおっしゃっているポイントは重々わかっているのですが、「中国にはまだです」という日本語が直観的に間違った日本語（とくに日本語の学習者たちが書くのにはふさわしくない日本語）のように感じる、という私個人の感性の違いを申し上げた次第でした。他の日本人の方々がどう感じなさるかについても、個人個人で違うと思います。想定している文脈や、方言等々が違うことも影響すると思われます。）


----------



## karlalou

My example is, as I stated like a script for a play, it's a colloquial example and I believe nothing wrong about spoken language. There's a context. We don't repeat things all the time if it's too obvious that people involved know that things.

I believe the example of mine is just natural and at least not 'weird'.


----------



## mikoinrp

karlalou氏へ

私は文法から日本語を考えるのが外国人学習者の常だろうと思って、上記は口語表現としての省略があり、説明を付加したいと述べています。
不自然であるとか変であるとかそういうことは言っていません。

SoLaTiDoberman氏の発言に対しても私はちょっと補足したいと感じたところがあるのですが、此処は日本人同士で日本語について討論する場ではないと思うので、控えます。


----------



## karlalou

mikoinrp said:


> karlalou氏へ
> 
> 私は文法から日本語を考えるのが外国人学習者の常だろうと思って、上記は口語表現としての省略があり、説明を付加したいと述べています。
> 不自然であるとか変であるとかそういうことは言っていません。
> 
> SoLaTiDoberman氏の発言に対しても私はちょっと補足したいと感じたところがあるのですが、此処は日本人同士で日本語について討論する場ではないと思うので、控えます。


おっしゃられることは、すでに承知していますし、mikoinrpさんに何の問題も感じていません。

私も日本人同士で盛り上がってしまうのは、解答を読みづらく、分かりづらくして問題があるのではと思い、ディスカッションの場でもあるのですかと質問したことがありますが、管理者のお一方から、関係のないおしゃべりは困るけれども、ここはディスカッションの場ですと解答いただいてます。質問者の提示したテーマに沿ってさえいれば、ここでは構わないようです。

それでも私はやはり、質問者さんへの解答が分かりやすいのが良いだろうと思っています。


----------



## Flaminius

本格的に「中国には行った」と「中国は行った」に違いについて議論するなら、別のスレッドを作る方が良いと思います。このスレッドはどうやったら「行く」を継続の意味で使えるかが本題なので。当面大事なのが学習者の便宜なら、初心者レベルの人たちが知らなそうな形に対して、知っていそうな形を補うポストが出ているので、本筋の議論を先に進めても良いのではないでしょうか。

さて、私はテイル形関係の話題をtense/aspectというタグでまとめています。(タグは一般ユーザーでも新しく作ってスレッドにつけられるので、関心のある人、整理整頓の得意な人は、よろしく)。あと、何度か紹介している論文ですが、冨岡多恵子氏のA Study of "V-te iru" in Japaneseはこの問題を簡潔にまとめていると思います。


----------



## mikoinrp

まだざっと読んだだけなので内容について何かを言うことはできませんが、Flaminius氏が紹介している冨岡多恵子氏の論文は簡潔というよりも非常に詳細に考察している労作のようです。えっ？、あの富岡多恵子がこんな活動もしていたの？と驚いてしまいましたが、詩人の富岡さんとは別人だそうです。トミの字の点の有無で区別できますとはご本人の弁ですが、インターネットの検索ではそこら辺めちゃくちゃになっているようです。


----------

